# Movie recommendation: The Boy in the Striped Pajamas



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Recently I watched one of the best movies I have seen it quite some time. It's both touching and heartbreaking.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0914798/

This movie just isn't about the holocaust, but it shows the holocaust as seen through the eyes of an 8 year old boy and how it affects his family.

I don't want to give anything away about this most excellent film. Rent it and you will see for yourself. Just be prepared to be haunted for several days after viewing.


----------

